# IUI info



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi there i was wondering if anyone can help, i am looking into different tx's available and have come across IUI but not sure if it will work for me.

Have any ladies had it done when they have pcos and no ovulation i have tried 9 cycles of clomid with no success and no ovulation and read that you get ovulation stimulation drugs thru IUI in an injection form so thought this could benefit me, My partner has perfect sperm so the problems just lie with me.

If anyone could help i would really appreciate it

thanks

jen


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Jen  

I'm about to start first round of iui when af has shown up. I have pcos, have had lap, dye and drilling about 5 weeks ago. I had 3 rounds of clomid and ov'd on first two goes but not on the third. Then I had the lap, dye and od. My hospital just advised I follow this route so that's what I'm doing. I'll be having injections of something... hmmm... I forget what now! Menopur sounds about right, and then will have hcg injection to release eggs. The month I didn't ovulate could have been a rogue off month, but they said with the drilling and the change to different fertility drugs they hope I'll get ovulating again. So different drugs work for different people - maybe iui would be a good route to take? The only drawback is its' success rate - it varies from person to person and clinic to clinic - my hospital give a 10% chance per cycle...   Pretty rubbish huh! But better than 0% which is how things are for me at the moment.

If your only prob is pcos and his swimmers are good then from what I've read up on iui it sounds as if your chances may be on the higher end of the scale than some others. I'd have a chat with your doctor for more advice though 

Sorry for waffling on and hope I've helped a bit!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i have PCOS and don't ovulate naturally.  i had my son as a result of my second IUI.
you'll probably be given two drugs to inject daily - one to over-ride your body's own hormones and another one to make your egg containing follicles grow.  then when the follicles are large enough you should be given a trigger shot which will make you ovulate.  depending on your clinic's procedures you will have the insemination between 24-36 hours after the trigger shot.
you might find that, with having PCOS, it may take a few rounds to get the doses right, as we are prone to over-respond to the drugs.
good luck
x


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies thank you so much for replying to my post, i am feeling much better about it, i am due to see my gyne on the 1st of march so i am going to ask for it then, it was just a lot of ladies i spoke to on here only had IUI because of a male factor which isnt my problem. i hope i dont over respond but i guess i got to get to the point yet lol. Its always nice to hear success stories, always gives me a little boost and i wish u all the luck for your next cycle jaji and please let me know if it is successful for u xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

We don't have male factor (well, slightly lower than average morphology but everything else way better than average!) so I think really it depends on your doctor what they decide to do. Good luck


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi JAJ1 well i rang my pct this morning as was worried about funding issues and good news is they still cover IUI and i meet the criteria so there should be no reason for my consultant not to allow me to do it so i am just counting down the days till i see him now and will have to wait 18 weeks till i can start treatment but hopefully fingers crossed this will be successfull. thank you for taking the time to reply to my message u have been really helpful, good luck with ur tx xxx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Well that's positive news   I hope it goes well and you have success first time - there's no reason why you won't be one of the lucky ones! And enjoy the next few months before tx starts again, lots of relaxing and taking it easy


----------

